# new 2012 SV FWD questions from Canada



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys,

Recently purchased a new SV FWD Rogue and a couple of questions....

the rear hatch, with that little hidden compartment which divides into 3, this model doesn't get this feature? U simply open it up and its basically a hole.

Also this model comes with 17" alloys. For winter we put in 16" steelies for better control.

the low tire pressure warning light on the dash lights up - would this be normal? Is it easy to disable during the winter months?

Finally does this model come with an alarm system?

thx


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you swap over the tire pressure sensors when you installed the 16" steelies? If not, that why the TPMS light is "on." You either need to swap the tire valves/pressure sensors over from the 16" wheels or get a new set of tire valves/pressure sensors for the 16" steelies and have them initialized. There's no way to disable the TPMS system that I'm aware of.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

thx

the dealer put the 16" wheels and steelis on

on the 17" rims- is it just the little valve cover which i take off and move to the 16" steelies? Like when i'm filling in air?

I didn't look at the 17" wheels, there were all in the bag and I just moved them into storage

any luck with my other questions?


----------

